# Dinette Table Bed On 250Rs



## Bill and Teresa Pearce (Jun 15, 2008)

We have a 2010 250 RS. It has the u-shaped dinette slide on the side. We tried last summer to turn the dinette table into a bed. We could not, despite all our efforts, figure out how to arrange the cushions properly. No matter how we arranged, them our 9 year old son ended up with a big hole in the middle from the cushions shifting around. Does anyone know the trick for which cushions go where? Our dealer had no suggestions either....

Terea and Bill Pearce


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Great question, and one I haven't found an answer to. Because of the "curvy" shape of the side and corner cushions, we have the same problem on our 268RL--great dinette, so-so bed.

Best Wishes--

Carl and Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

On the 295RE King dinette, the table drops down and the two back cushions rotate 90 degrees to form the "mattress". The curved cushions stay put.

Not terribly comfortable but then rarely used too (for us).


----------

